# Sun



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

My 2 girl’s enjoying the morning sun


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That makes me think they're saying "Oh goody, treats are on the way!"


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That makes me think they're saying "Oh goody, treats are on the way!"


Oh yes waiting for some grapes lol


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Oh yes waiting for some grapes lol


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Oh yes waiting for some grapes lol


all I want for Christmas issss grapes


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> all I want for Christmas issss grapes


They love grapes I have to cut them in half or they will swallow them whole


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> They love grapes I have to cut them in half or they will swallow them whole


Oh yes sunfish loves grapes too


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

They look so beautiful and happy! ❤ I love it!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That makes me think they're saying "Oh goody, treats are on the way!"


Or, they're angry because the team on the other side of the net is taking to long to serve the ball.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> View attachment 42478


So cute!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Such gorgeous little pullets! It's nice to see them so happy and free ranging!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

What are their names?


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> What are their names?


White one is called fluffy as she was so fluffy when she hatched and the name has stuck the other one is hazel


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> White one is called fluffy as she was so fluffy when she hatched and the name has stuck the other one is hazel


Gorgeous! Fluffy definitely suits her and especially hazel for the other one.


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Gorgeous! Fluffy definitely suits her and especially hazel for the other one.


Best name hazel as she has brown in her


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Best name hazel as she has brown in her


Hazelnut


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Hazelnut


She acts like a nut sometimes lol


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> She acts like a nut sometimes lol


My chestnut aka nut nut aka nutty is also called naughty


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> My chestnut aka nut nut aka nutty is also called naughty


They are great names


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Best name hazel as she has brown in her


oh yes, perfect name! Man, you'll have to name my chickens for me, haha!


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> oh yes, perfect name! Man, you'll have to name my chickens for me, haha!


Send a photo of your chickens x


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Send a photo of your chickens x


Ok, thanks!


----------



## Paula 53 (Aug 16, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok, thanks!
> View attachment 42551
> View attachment 42552
> 
> ...


Beautiful birds


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> Beautiful birds


Thank you!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok, thanks!
> View attachment 42551
> View attachment 42552
> 
> ...


cute! Pretty! amazing! Those are some great birds.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> cute! Pretty! amazing! Those are some great birds.


Thank you!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Thank you!


your welcome.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ok, thanks!
> View attachment 42551
> View attachment 42552
> 
> ...


I kinda feel bad your chickens have to stick their head in the fence and eat. It looks like their heads gonna get stuck..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I kinda feel bad your chickens have to stick their head in the fence and eat. It looks like their heads gonna get stuck..


Hmm well they easily can poke their heads in and out easily, it's no hesitation for them. I don't ever feed them in the fence either it was only that time.
That time I didn't feel like going in their pen getting poop on myself.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Hmm well they easily can poke their heads in and out easily, it's no hesitation for them. I don't ever feed them in the fence either it was only that time.
> That time I didn't feel like going in their pen getting poop on myself.


Oh well I still feel bad


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh well I still feel bad


It was only that 1 time


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Hmm well they easily can poke their heads in and out easily, it's no hesitation for them. I don't ever feed them in the fence either it was only that time.
> That time I didn't feel like going in their pen getting poop on myself.


same with mine


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> all I want for Christmas issss grapes


🤣🎄🍇


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Or, they're angry because the team on the other side of the net is taking to long to serve the ball.


"get on with it!" The golden comet said. "This is a game of chickenball, not meditation class! So serve those grapes nice and cold!"


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> View attachment 42478


those really are beautiful birds!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Paula 53 said:


> White one is called fluffy as she was so fluffy when she hatched and the name has stuck the other one is hazel


I have a dog named Hazel!







❤


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

here are some of my cuties:


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

I also drew this picture of a polish:


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I also drew this picture of a polish:
> View attachment 42782


What breeds do you have? Nice drawing.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I have a dog named Hazel!
> View attachment 42779
> ❤


I have a dog named Hazel too!


----------

